# Hola from Santiago, Chile



## pintobean (Jan 9, 2011)

Well, I've been down in Santiago, Chile since yesterday for work. I've had two AMAZING steaks so far. If anyone knows of anything interesting to do here, or places to eat, post up! Below is a shot of the Virgin Mary atop Cerro San Cristobal which we visited yesterday. Very cool. We rode a Funicular to the top of the hill to see it (picture 2). The hill is approx 1000ft tall, and the statue is 72 ft tall.

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=cac.jpg

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/?action=view&current=funicular.jpg


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 9, 2011)

Man oh Man this is great I always wanted to see Chile. Please keep the photos coming and if you get a chance hit the beach I hear that theres waves down there too.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool place to be and I learned a new word today, funicular, which can help me wow the folks at work...


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

What a great looking place to be in. Thanks for the great looking pics and keep them coming


----------



## petewoody (Jan 9, 2011)

My favorite restaurant is Coco (Acqui Esta Coco) which is in Providencia. It is a seafood restaurant and had some of the best seafood I have ever eaten. You also must ( repeat,must) visit the men's room and observe the murals on the tiles !!

If you have transport, a visit to one or two wineries is a good way to pass some time.

The subway system is a great way to get around.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 10, 2011)

Man, Pintobean you got a great job. Keep the photo's coming.


----------



## pintobean (Jan 19, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, been busy with all the travel lately.

Here's a link to the album of all my pics from Chile.

http://s19.photobucket.com/albums/b178/BrandoB2003/Santiago/


----------



## alelover (Jan 19, 2011)

Very cool. I will going to Puerto Rico next week for work. I guess I better get some pics.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool photos...


----------



## pintobean (Jan 19, 2011)

I have to say, the cookie plant I was doing work at down there had whole graveyard of used cylindrical vessels, and it was a food plant, so they were all food grade type stuff...too bad the economy of bringing something back like that wouldn't be worth the effort!! I could build all kinds of smokers with the stuff in their junkyard!!


----------



## alelover (Jan 19, 2011)

Water water everywhere and not a drop to CUT, GRIND AND WELD. Arrrrrrrrrr. Arrrrr. Arrrrrrrrrrr.


----------

